# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items > Amphibian News Feeds >  Peru investigates death of 10,000 Titicaca water frogs

## Frog News

*BBC News (London, UK) October 17th, 2016 07:09 PM: Peru investigates death of 10,000 Titicaca water frogs*

Peru's environmental agency is investigating the deaths of some 10,000 frogs whose bodies have been found in a tributary of the Titicaca lake.
*Full Article*

----------


## Marinecrab

This is a damn shame.

----------


## Raven

How incredibly sad.

----------

